# NUST/AMC Thread



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! Im selected for mbbs in amc as a nust cadet. Im really confused whether i should join it or not. Please tell me all the rules which nust cadets will have to abide by there in the campus and can a nust cadet get married during her mbbs?? Nust cadets are civilians so i think the un marital status dont apply for us.. Please reply fast..


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

If you dont mind then can you tell me your matric fsc and net marks ? Or you final aggregate ?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Fsc 1011, net 155


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

well hi there Im also joining amc as a nust cadet I dont know much about the rules but what I do know is that there's strictness and I dont think a nust cadet is allowed to get married during their mbbs years I think it applies to everyone whether civilian or under the army.Where else have you applied?


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

*Question*

Sorry to tease you again . Can you tell me your merit position ?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

To uhs. Hope to get admission in rmc then i will join rmc


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

well its up to you basically since im a freshmen too so i cant help you with that. It depends whether you like strictness or a free hand


----------



## Murtaza Farasat (Nov 3, 2013)

*Question*

Hina Bangash what was your merit position ?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

133. Urs?


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

Anybody know about paying cadets merit where it would stand any idea


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply. 

- - - Updated - - -

guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply.


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Zarmeen khan said:


> guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply.


AMC obviously!

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

*AMC Merit*



RDX said:


> AMC obviously!
> 
> >>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


mt nust score z 158.. 84% aggregate do i have a chance????

- - - Updated - - -



RDX said:


> AMC obviously!
> 
> >>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


mt nust score z 158.. 84% aggregate do i have a chance????


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

@maria syeda... What is your merit number?

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

any idea when the merit list for AMC comes out?


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

how do we get to know the merit number??


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> how do we get to know the merit number??


Tell me your NUST Registration / Roll Number.

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

155375143

- - - Updated - - -

can u tell me seats n all dat for civilian seats as well..


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> 155375143
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can u tell me seats n all dat for civilian seats as well..


I'm unable to check your result... Check by yourself http://ugadmissions.nust.edu.pk/result/meritsearch.aspx

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> 155375143
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can u tell me seats n all dat for civilian seats as well..


In MBBS Class there are total 200 students;
MCs: 100
PCs: 15
ASCs: 25
NCs: 47
NFCs: 13

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

wat z da merit for civilians??


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> wat z da merit for civilians??


For NCs it was 84% last time.

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

i m sorry but i don't understand these abbreviations.. i just want to know civilian seats no..

- - - Updated - - -

dat mens almost 50 seats


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

RDX said:


> I'm unable to check your result... Check by yourself Undergraduate Admission 2014
> 
> >>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


Of course you are not able to check the merit. Thats because the merit lists are not out yet.


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

ya these arnt for medical ones

- - - Updated - - -

can someone guide me regarding merit number???


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Amilo said:


> Of course you are not able to check the merit. Thats because the merit lists are not out yet.


Sorry!! My bad!! I didn't read "Except" 

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

den how to find merit number :/


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

maria syeda said:


> den how to find merit number :/


Log in to your account on the website ugadmissions.nust.edu.pk may be there you can find your merit number.

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

no these ant any info.. yahan kisi ko pata hai jin ko apna merit no pta hai k how to find it.


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

RDX said:


> Log in to your account on the website ugadmissions.nust.edu.pk may be there you can find your merit number.
> 
> >>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


Merit numbers are not released yet. They will probably come out when the merit lists of MCAT are announced. Are there any people here who gave MCAT?? check the prospectus. Does it not give a date for the merit lists??


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

there z too much competition for civilian seats its too difficult to get admission in amc.


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah it is, its a nightmare


----------



## Mariam Malik (Sep 1, 2014)

I got 88.11% in my o-level equivalence and a-level is mounting up to 950 marks out of 1100. I got 134 in Net, my aggregate is 76.8%, do i have a chance for Bds?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Mariam Malik said:


> I got 88.11% in my o-level equivalence and a-level is mounting up to 950 marks out of 1100. I got 134 in Net, my aggregate is around 75, do i have a chance for Bds?


Difficult!

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## Mariam Malik (Sep 1, 2014)

I gave mcat too but its only 83% for that, don't have any other option now.


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Mariam Malik said:


> I gave mcat too but its only 83% for that, don't have any other option now.


Lets hope FMDC will announce its test schedule... Its a good option!! 

>>(, ") =R=D=X (" ,)<<


----------



## Mariam Malik (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't done fsc, i'll have to read the whole books for FMDC, right?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Nops! U dont have to. Because the test was a general one.. I gave it even without studying n cleared it.. its very general. Just read the formulas in physics. Plz do tell me when the fmdc test is scheduled. I have to tell a friend.


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

i will also give a test of fmdc .. i think the submission test will be in oct last week or in nov first week ...


----------



## Captian (Sep 29, 2014)

Aa
What chance do I have with an aggregate of 82.24% in BDS? I have also applied as PC.


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes u have good chances

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Zarmeen khan said:


> guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys AMC is better or RMC ... ? please help i m confuse where to apply.


AMC is much more expensive than RMC. Much much more. RMC will cost u 12000/ year while AMC will cost u over 1 lac
On the other hand, students with higher aggregates are accepted to RMC so it has better batch of students. If I were you, I would opt for RMC at all costs. Getting into a govt college is a BIG deal and u should be proud. Esp if u r a civilian AMC is not going to be very useful to you.

- - - Updated - - -



Amilo said:


> Of course you are not able to check the merit. Thats because the merit lists are not out yet.


Merit positions are out.

- - - Updated - - -



Hina bangash said:


> Hi everyone! Im selected for mbbs in amc as a nust cadet. Im really confused whether i should join it or not. Please tell me all the rules which nust cadets will have to abide by there in the campus and can a nust cadet get married during her mbbs?? Nust cadets are civilians so i think the un marital status dont apply for us.. Please reply fast..


My sister just graduated from AMC. No, u cannot get married during the study. BTW, u cannot get married during education even at RMC. U can be engaged, bu u must quit if u want to get married.


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

nidarasul said:


> AMC is much more expensive than RMC. Much much more. RMC will cost u 12000/ year while AMC will cost u over 1 lac
> On the other hand, students with higher aggregates are accepted to RMC so it has better batch of students. If I were you, I would opt for RMC at all costs. Getting into a govt college is a BIG deal and u should be proud. Esp if u r a civilian AMC is not going to be very useful to you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Obviously i don't want to marry but who knows what is going to happen in future. Also we have to sign a bond with amc about many other things so that's why asked it earlier. Well i personally dont like amc. Thank God i got admitted in Rmc


----------



## Sheharyar Warsi (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list :woot:....but..uh....also got 89.1134% in UHS.....so what should I go for....cause the date to submit admission fee of AMC is 15 OCT


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think uhs

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list :woot:....but..uh....also got 89.1134% in UHS.....so what should I go for....cause the date to submit admission fee of AMC is 15 OCT


Its upto u

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list :woot:....but..uh....also got 89.1134% in UHS.....so what should I go for....cause the date to submit admission fee of AMC is 15 OCT


What was ur agregate in nust?

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheharyar Warsi (Oct 8, 2014)

87.8%


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

My opinion is that u should go to uhs

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheharyar Warsi (Oct 8, 2014)

There's got to be a solid reason


----------



## mueez (Sep 19, 2014)

*Error*



Sheharyar Warsi said:


> Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list :woot:....but..uh....also got 89.1134% in UHS.....so what should I go for....cause the date to submit admission fee of AMC is 15 OCT


you should opt for UHS as u have a solid chance for AIMC which is a big deal.....at AMC u'll have to join the army...now a days army jobs are really tough especially if u'r a newbie as u get posted to these difficult places+the level of education at AIMC is much better...by the way what were ur MCAT and FSC score....hope that helped


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

People who join through NUST also have to join the army?

Plus, could you please elaborate how level of education at AIMC is better than AMC?

JazakAllah khair


----------



## Sheharyar Warsi (Oct 8, 2014)

980 in MCAT....976 in Matric n 970 in FSC....btw....its not liable for me to join the army as NUST cadet


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> 980 in MCAT....976 in Matric n 970 in FSC....btw....its not liable for me to join the army as NUST cadet


r u repeater


----------



## stereo (Sep 25, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list :woot:....but..uh....also got 89.1134% in UHS.....so what should I go for....cause the date to submit admission fee of AMC is 15 OCT


Sheharyar can you tell me the last merit position that got selected in the first list of NUST Mbbs ..you may have an idea.


----------



## Sheharyar Warsi (Oct 8, 2014)

probably upto 47 or 48

- - - Updated - - -

nope

- - - Updated - - -

no not a repeater


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> probably upto 47 or 48
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


and can u guide me too.???????????


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

i suggest u should choose amc because amc is best for everything cozi am Amcolian .... and i think n my all friends who got in uhs said my life is easy than theirs


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

mantshaa said:


> i suggest u should choose amc because amc is best for everything cozi am Amcolian .... and i think n my all friends who got in uhs said my life is easy than theirs


r u in allama iqbal medical college .??????


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone i have 92% marks in matric 85 in fsc and did miserably in net and got only 65%, i really wanna join amc its kind of a dream so thats why i wanna apply next year ...... can some plz tell me how many marks do i need next year to pursue my dream


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

muniba said:


> Hi everyone i have 92% marks in matric 85 in fsc and did miserably in net and got only 65%, i really wanna join amc its kind of a dream so thats why i wanna apply next year ...... can some plz tell me how many marks do i need next year to pursue my dream


Get 175+ marks for admission

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

muniba said:


> Hi everyone i have 92% marks in matric 85 in fsc and did miserably in net and got only 65%, i really wanna join amc its kind of a dream so thats why i wanna apply next year ...... can some plz tell me how many marks do i need next year to pursue my dream


can u plz tell me what is net /????????
i also want to join 
and i have same % as yours


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

Sheharyar Warsi said:


> Hey guys.....got admission at AMC....31st on the merit list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what did you decide?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

when are the NUST PC list gonna be displayed and what will be its last merit?


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

what is ur aggregate nd merit no.?me also a pc.waiting for the merit list.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

My merit is 80% and my merit number is 1261


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

i think ur chances r rare bcoz last year closing merit position for pc was 1093


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah! Okay and what about asc ?


----------



## osama0796 (Nov 26, 2014)

I applied on sat international seat and im coming from another country and I wont be an army cadet and ill be full fees so do I still have to join the army? Because I have no such plans of joining the army


----------



## osama0796 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Ah! Okay and what about asc ?





khawakhan said:


> i think ur chances r rare bcoz last year closing merit position for pc was 1093


I would be great if you could help me with my question mentioned above


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

No, you won't.


----------



## osama0796 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kaptaan said:


> No, you won't.


Thanks for the help. Are you a student there?


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the lists but I have 3 cousins studying in AMC as foreign cadets.


----------



## osama0796 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kaptaan said:


> I'm still waiting for the lists but I have 3 cousins studying in AMC as foreign cadets.


Do they give winter break in the first year?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

osama0796 said:


> Do they give winter break in the first year?


Obviously..!! Its a basic human right..!!  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

